# Want to See What Socialism Does to a Country?



## longknife

It also doesn't help that US officials continue to impose a stupid and harmful embargo that only causes tens of thousands to suffer. Go here BBC News - In pictures: Housing in Havana  to see some truly heartbreaking pictures.


----------



## JakeStarkey

*Want to See What Socialism Does to a Country? *

Yup, Denmark, Sweden, Iceland, etc., are falling apart.


----------



## peach174

longknife said:


> It also doesn't help that US officials continue to impose a stupid and harmful embargo that only causes tens of thousands to suffer. Go here BBC News - In pictures: Housing in Havana  to see some truly heartbreaking pictures.



That so called stupid & harmful embargo is because they threated to NUKE us!


----------



## JakeStarkey

peach174 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> It also doesn't help that US officials continue to impose a stupid and harmful embargo that only causes tens of thousands to suffer. Go here BBC News - In pictures: Housing in Havana  to see some truly heartbreaking pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That so called stupid & harmful embargo is because they threated to NUKE us!
Click to expand...


Fifty years ago: time to move on.


----------



## norwegen

We're seeing first-hand what it does.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The embargo?  You bet.


----------



## peach174

JakeStarkey said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> It also doesn't help that US officials continue to impose a stupid and harmful embargo that only causes tens of thousands to suffer. Go here BBC News - In pictures: Housing in Havana  to see some truly heartbreaking pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That so called stupid & harmful embargo is because they threated to NUKE us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fifty years ago: time to move on.
Click to expand...


Not till Cuba returns back to a Democracy and not a Dictatorship.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Wait did Jake compare Denmark with a communist dictatorship?


----------



## JakeStarkey

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wait did Jake compare Denmark with a communist dictatorship?



Wait, is Frank saying that Denmark is not socialist?


----------



## JakeStarkey

peach174 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That so called stupid & harmful embargo is because they threated to NUKE us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fifty years ago: time to move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not till Cuba returns back to a Democracy and not a Dictatorship.
Click to expand...


We trade with dictatorships all the time, and we have propped them up much of the time.


----------



## Moonglow

_We want Cuba back_, says the Mafia.


----------



## peach174

Slums in Copenhagen Denmark





Sweden
The gap between rich and poor in Sweden is growing faster than in any other major nation, according to the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development.


----------



## peach174

JakeStarkey said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fifty years ago: time to move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not till Cuba returns back to a Democracy and not a Dictatorship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We trade with dictatorships all the time, and we have propped them up much of the time.
Click to expand...


Not with Communists like Cuba and N. Korea.


----------



## JakeStarkey

peach174 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not till Cuba returns back to a Democracy and not a Dictatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We trade with dictatorships all the time, and we have propped them up much of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not with Communists like Cuba and N. Korea.
Click to expand...


So some dictatorships are better than others?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait did Jake compare Denmark with a communist dictatorship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, is Frank saying that Denmark is not socialist?
Click to expand...


Wait, does Jake not know that Cuba is a Communist dictatorship?


----------



## HenryBHough

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wait, does Jake not know that Cuba is a Communist dictatorship?



Not true!

Why do you think he sucks up to..........


----------



## peach174

JakeStarkey said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> We trade with dictatorships all the time, and we have propped them up much of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not with Communists like Cuba and N. Korea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So some dictatorships are better than others?
Click to expand...


No Dictatorships are good.


----------



## longknife

peach174 said:


> Slums in Copenhagen Denmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden
> The gap between rich and poor in Sweden is growing faster than in any other major nation, according to the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development.



What a heartbreaking view!!!!

It's been more than 40 years since I visited Scandanavia and I remember it as an awesomely beautiful place. The Tivoly Gardens in Copenhagen remain one of my favorite places.

What's causing this? Mid-Eastern immigration?


----------



## peach174

longknife said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slums in Copenhagen Denmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden
> The gap between rich and poor in Sweden is growing faster than in any other major nation, according to the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a heartbreaking view!!!!
> 
> It's been more than 40 years since I visited Scandanavia and I remember it as an awesomely beautiful place. The Tivoly Gardens in Copenhagen remain one of my favorite places.
> 
> What's causing this? Mid-Eastern immigration?
Click to expand...



Socialism is what is causing it.

The socialist methods deployed to supposedly achieve a better world unleash an AVALANCHE of negative side effects that utterly dwarfs any of their original intentions, and brings more poverty, more inequality, more injustice, less prosperity, and more misery. This is because those methods go against an essence of human nature that cannot be changed even by people with the best of intentions.

Socialism exacerbates the very problems it claims to solve.

People have a strong desire to do whatever is in their own perceived self interest!
They then vote for those that are giving out Government Entitlements, like housing, food stamps, welfare checks and it continues to add more and more.

Social programs create more demand and need for those very programs in a self perpetuating cycle because given government handouts, people come to expect and rely on them. And therefore, you can never spend enough, because the more you do, the greater the need to do so it becomes.

Social programs are a disincentive to work and act responsibly. After all, if some or all of your needs are taken care of, and if someone else picks up the tab whenever something goes wrong, why would you worry about such minor details as work ethic, productivity, financial responsibility and family obligations? Consequently, when productivity takes a downturn, leading to a shrinking economy, guess who suffers everybody! The rich always suffer the least.

Social programs causes a vicious cycle of decreasing revenues and increasing demand for social spending that results in a socialist government running out of money and having no choice but to perpetuated tax increases to every level of society, rich and poor.

Liberalism tends to liken inequality to injustice, therefore, just by using the standards set by liberal thinking, socialism causes injustice because of the inequality it promotes. But more directly, socialist policies (wealth redistribution, social programs, and regulation) necessitate a larger, more powerful, more meddling, government that becomes a powerful tool for the wealthy, politically connected, and bureaucrats on power trips to take advantage of the rest of society.


----------



## SalaamAkir

I think both socialism and capitalism, taken to their extremes, are unfavourable for any society


----------



## DennyO

peach174 said:


> Slums in Copenhagen Denmark
> 
> Sweden
> The gap between rich and poor in Sweden is growing faster than in any other major nation, according to the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development.



That pic is a slum from Mumbai.  NOT COPENHAGEN!

You can tell by its url.  

What's up with that?


----------



## westwall

JakeStarkey said:


> The embargo?  You bet.







Only the US had an embargo.  Cuba could get anything they wanted from the rest of the world.  How did that work out for them?


----------



## westwall

DennyO said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slums in Copenhagen Denmark
> 
> Sweden
> The gap between rich and poor in Sweden is growing faster than in any other major nation, according to the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pic is a slum from Mumbai.  NOT COPENHAGEN!
> 
> You can tell by its url.
> 
> What's up with that?
Click to expand...







I have to agree.  That is clearly India.


----------



## peach174

westwall said:


> DennyO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slums in Copenhagen Denmark
> 
> Sweden
> The gap between rich and poor in Sweden is growing faster than in any other major nation, according to the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pic is a slum from Mumbai.  NOT COPENHAGEN!
> 
> You can tell by its url.
> 
> What's up with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree.  That is clearly India.
Click to expand...



You both are probably right. All I went by was the caption of the image and it said it was a small slum area just outside of the downtown area of Copenhagen. 
There is an awful lot of disinformation out there. I should have checked it better.


----------



## Katzndogz

westwall said:


> DennyO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slums in Copenhagen Denmark
> 
> Sweden
> The gap between rich and poor in Sweden is growing faster than in any other major nation, according to the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pic is a slum from Mumbai.  NOT COPENHAGEN!
> 
> You can tell by its url.
> 
> What's up with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree.  That is clearly India.
Click to expand...


Denmark has the most draconian immigration laws in the world.  It couldn't be Denmark.


----------



## westwall

All I had to see was the dirt road leading through the slum to know where it was.  That's the color of India, anyone who has traveled there knows what I speak of and, every Copenhagen street I have ever been on is paved!


----------



## westwall

peach174 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DennyO said:
> 
> 
> 
> That pic is a slum from Mumbai.  NOT COPENHAGEN!
> 
> You can tell by its url.
> 
> What's up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree.  That is clearly India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You both are probably right. All I went by was the caption of the image and it said it was a small slum area just outside of the downtown area of Copenhagen.
> There is an awful lot of disinformation out there. I should have checked it better.
Click to expand...








No worries Peach.  It happens to all of us!


----------



## elektra

SalaamAkir said:


> I think both socialism and capitalism, taken to their extremes, are unfavourable for any society



No society ever practised Capitalism at 100% let alone an extreme.


----------



## elektra

Moonglow said:


> _We want Cuba back_, says the Mafia.



It is the Rockefellers that want Cuba back, from the Bay of Pigs to now. Rockefellers control the World Bank, the Council on Foreign Relations, and the biggest private bank in the world. 

The Rockefellers lost massive sugar plantations in Cuba. 

The Rockefellers want Cuba, and their money, back.


----------



## tinydancer

Sweden personifies Vonnegut's Harrison Bergeron. Their taxes are thru the roof. I can't take credit for this great line. Sums up socialism in just a few words.

*The government has all sorts of propaganda to influence the way Swedes view the welfare state and convince us that we should pay huge taxes to support others.

In other words, we should not be economically free so that others can live for free. This is the definition of a welfare state.*

Sweden, Trouble in Socialist Paradise | The Daily Reckoning Australia


----------



## Sallow

peach174 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slums in Copenhagen Denmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden
> The gap between rich and poor in Sweden is growing faster than in any other major nation, according to the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a heartbreaking view!!!!
> 
> It's been more than 40 years since I visited Scandanavia and I remember it as an awesomely beautiful place. The Tivoly Gardens in Copenhagen remain one of my favorite places.
> 
> What's causing this? Mid-Eastern immigration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism is what is causing it.
> 
> The socialist methods deployed to supposedly achieve a better world unleash an AVALANCHE of negative side effects that utterly dwarfs any of their original intentions, and brings more poverty, more inequality, more injustice, less prosperity, and more misery. This is because those methods go against an essence of human nature that cannot be changed even by people with the best of intentions.
> 
> Socialism exacerbates the very problems it claims to solve.
> 
> People have a strong desire to do whatever is in their own perceived self interest!
> They then vote for those that are giving out Government Entitlements, like housing, food stamps, welfare checks and it continues to add more and more.
> 
> Social programs create more demand and need for those very programs in a self perpetuating cycle because given government handouts, people come to expect and rely on them. And therefore, you can never spend enough, because the more you do, the greater the need to do so it becomes.
> 
> Social programs are a disincentive to work and act responsibly. After all, if some or all of your needs are taken care of, and if someone else picks up the tab whenever something goes wrong, why would you worry about such minor details as work ethic, productivity, financial responsibility and family obligations? Consequently, when productivity takes a downturn, leading to a shrinking economy, guess who suffers everybody! The rich always suffer the least.
> 
> Social programs causes a vicious cycle of decreasing revenues and increasing demand for social spending that results in a socialist government running out of money and having no choice but to perpetuated tax increases to every level of society, rich and poor.
> 
> Liberalism tends to liken inequality to injustice, therefore, just by using the standards set by liberal thinking, socialism causes injustice because of the inequality it promotes. But more directly, socialist policies (wealth redistribution, social programs, and regulation) necessitate a larger, more powerful, more meddling, government that becomes a powerful tool for the wealthy, politically connected, and bureaucrats on power trips to take advantage of the rest of society.
Click to expand...


       

Where do you come up with this crap?


----------



## Sallow

peach174 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> It also doesn't help that US officials continue to impose a stupid and harmful embargo that only causes tens of thousands to suffer. Go here BBC News - In pictures: Housing in Havana  to see some truly heartbreaking pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That so called stupid & harmful embargo is because they threated to NUKE us!
Click to expand...


Cuba never threatened to nuke anyone.


----------



## elektra

Sallow said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> It also doesn't help that US officials continue to impose a stupid and harmful embargo that only causes tens of thousands to suffer. Go here BBC News - In pictures: Housing in Havana  to see some truly heartbreaking pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That so called stupid & harmful embargo is because they threated to NUKE us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuba never threatened to nuke anyone.
Click to expand...


Yet Cuba is a threat, first and foremost to its own people, and beyond being a threat, Cuba actually sent its troops into other countries to kill people. 

Was Che a threat to Bolivia, enough so that they executed Che for trying to start a Marxist revolution. 

Cuba threatened other countries and actively sent Cuban Military to other countries to kill people and overthrow governments.


----------



## editec

peach174 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> It also doesn't help that US officials continue to impose a stupid and harmful embargo that only causes tens of thousands to suffer. Go here BBC News - In pictures: Housing in Havana  to see some truly heartbreaking pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That so called stupid & harmful embargo is because they threated to NUKE us!
Click to expand...




_Never_ happened.

Doubt me?

Look it up.


----------



## Abishai100

*Lucky Charms*

During the cold days of the Soviet Union, a murdering maniac prowled around terrorizing people and preying on the community organization loopholes of a socialist state obsessed with image.

There is a vital link between government and culture, and in America, street-justice fantasy themed comic book avatars such as Poison Ivy (DC Comics), a radical female scientist-turned-ecoterrorist, illuminate a human interest in linking politics with lifestyle.

Negotiating this connection with wisdom and prudence reveals the social value of community-finance Hollywood (USA) movies such as "American Psycho" (2000).

Incidentally, North Korea, a socialism-bent state suffering from global image problems, is ironically benefitting from the economic successes of its democratic neighbor South Korea.  Furthermore, some of socialist Cuba's precocious Latin American rivals are competing handsomely in the international soybean market.







Animal Farm - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## peach174

editec said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> It also doesn't help that US officials continue to impose a stupid and harmful embargo that only causes tens of thousands to suffer. Go here BBC News - In pictures: Housing in Havana  to see some truly heartbreaking pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That so called stupid & harmful embargo is because they threated to NUKE us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Never_ happened.
> 
> Doubt me?
> 
> Look it up.
Click to expand...


I lived through it kiddo and yes it did happen..
Not everything on the internet is true.


----------

